# Texas Golden looking for a home



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to send you a private message with my email address, but since you only have 9 posts you won't be able to reply through PM here, but please email me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in Wisconsin, so it's a long shot, but we are a FANTASTIC doggy home. Please look at my past threads and ask others on the board. We have a 15 month old boy, Sawyer, who is DYING to have a brother or a sister again! If we can work something out transportation-wise, anything is possible! A five month old boy could be a perfect companion for Mr. Sawyer.


----------



## Doryann (May 12, 2011)

Sophie Mom - I know Jake would absolutely love to have a brother to play with also and your home does sound ideal for him! I just wouldn't know how to go about getting him up there to you. As of right now Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas has offered to help find him a home for me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a rescue - Best of luck to you! I don't know how we'd do it either.... But you never know, so I thought I'd offer!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

transport guys!!! There is a whole list of members in all of the states and provinces that are willing to help! Steph so many people love your story and would be willing to help!! I'll try to go find that thread.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html


that was easy!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We help out on a lot of transports in the GA/I-20 area for a lot of dogs that are heading up north. If this were a possibility for you, I could contact one of the coordinators I have worked with in the past to see about helping out w/ the coordinating of such a transport and would be willing to help drive a few legs myself. PM me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## Doryann (May 12, 2011)

If we can work it out, then I am all for it!


----------

